# "Struck poolside when diving"



## OnceAnEMT (Nov 15, 2014)

As usual, there is no "right answer" here, I am just curious about how y'all would/have handled such a situation. Saw the video as a clip on TV and noted the sneaky posturing.

You're on an urban ALS or BLS truck when you are dispatched to a neighborhood pool for a "Struck poolside when diving". Upon arrival, the few bystanders on scene are gathered around the side of the pool where a few men are helping keep afloat a not-moving 25 y/o male. As you approach the patient, your partner begins asking for information on what exactly happened. A flip phone is thrusted into his hands, with the following video, of equal quality:

(sorry, the only person who thought to record this video must have also thought that video taping the TV screen is an acceptable practice. Was the only video of this clip I could find)
http://youtu.be/0ZcQgP9PSOM?t=6s

Scene: Patient is on the deep end of the pool which is 16 feet deep. 2 men are in the water assisting the patient's floating. 4 more men are along the pool's edge. The other end of the pool is 50 feet away, but only a few feet deep. Ladders are on both sides of the pool, where the water is about 10 feet deep. A flotation ring is on the fence. No lifeguard around, no vehicle access to poolside. 

The patient is fully unresponsive, breathing irregularly at a rate of about 8 with audible sounds of gurgling, and a pulse of 80. No signs of obvious deformity or further DCAPBTLS save for an abraised and slightly discolored posterior neck. The patient still presents with posturing.

Less interested in treatment, though if you want to play ball, go for it. More curious on approaches to extrication, including resources utilized.

Key questions -
Additional resources? (On dispatch or on arrival)
Bringing anything special from the ambulance just given the dispatch info?
Extrication equipment and method?

Let's hear it!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 15, 2014)

I was a lifeguard for a long time so I know exactly how I'd do it. There's a specific technique to remove unresponsive patients from a pool while also protecting their c-spine.

I'll wait to see what others come up with before I answer though.

Your video doesn't work, by the way.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Nov 15, 2014)

Sorry, copied it from an email. The hyperlink did something odd. The link is good. Could a mod adjust the OP? Thanks!

There are techniques, yes. I just like comparing how things are done in various systems.


----------



## planetmike (Nov 15, 2014)

Trivia: Greg Louganis hit the diving board in the 1988 Olympics


----------

